# TX-5 yr. old Purebred Golden Buddy needs home!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. Keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sweet boy. I hope one of the Dallas rescues can take him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

I heard that one of the TX rescues is working on him-PRAY that they will be able to take Buddy!


----------

